# Legal fees



## alandd (29 Jul 2004)

My father died two years ago and from his will the family farm was to be my mothers. 
At the time we used the family solicitor to initiate the proceedings, grant of probate etc. 
She just got the bill and it was 6k euros (a lot for someone on a Widows pension)
In my opionion, this seems very expensive as her brother went through a similar process at the same time and his fees where 1800 euros.

the farms are similar size so I'm not sure how 1 solicitor could come to 6k and another to 1800.
Could anyone explain the legal process and any average fees etc

Thanks a Mil 
AD


----------



## purple (11 Aug 2004)

*Re.Legal fees*

They can pretty much charge what they like but if they are taking the utter p**s, even by their own high standards, then you should get in touch with the incorporated law society and/or the taxing master (I think).
Others on AAM should be able to give you a much more informed and comprehensive answer.


----------

